# Daccordi Racing Track Bicycle



## Callahooney1 (Aug 26, 2019)

Found this incomplete Daccordi Track Racing bicycle but not sure year or model.  Can someone please share some info on it, such as model, yr made, correct parts to xomplete, value, etc.  Grazi.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 26, 2019)

With a rear derailleur hanger, forward facing dropouts, front derailleur, shifters & brakes, geometry, this would have been a time trial bike. Guessing late 80's? Someone with a bigger brain than me will have the date pinned.....

Cool bike!!


----------



## Callahooney1 (Aug 26, 2019)

Thank you, appreciate your response.


----------



## juvela (Aug 26, 2019)

-----

Thanks very much for posting.   

Beginning in the early 1980's Daccordi did contract work for Norwegian cycle maker Den Beste Sykkel (DBS) Oeglaend, of Sandnes Norway.

-----


----------



## fattyre (Aug 26, 2019)

What do you mean by correct parts to complete? 

A custom built bike to begin with so no right or wrong parts.

One thing I notice is the rear wheel is a campy 8 speed with a 9 speed Shimano derailleur. Not a combo that will work.

I’d do a lot of thinking before you start spending money.  Because this could easily become a money pit and your left with a  bike that is not comfortable at all to ride unless you like you knuckles on the ground.    These style bikes have a very aggressive position at all times. 

Look up team time trial too, that will give you a good idea of one intended purpose.


----------



## Callahooney1 (Aug 26, 2019)

Ok, thanks. Didn't even know the derailleur was not fit for that bike. Again I understand about customizing a bike for your own needs and I know it gets costly. Probably just going to list this bike for sale.  Thanks


----------



## Callahooney1 (Aug 28, 2019)

Going to list this bike for sale, but would appreciate comments on value.  Thanks


----------



## Mr.RED (Aug 30, 2019)

Time trail or Pursuit or Funny bicycles are a tough sell no matter what the components are since most frame styles like that are custom fitted for specific sized riders. Also to value a bike of that nature is tough since the market for old bikes is different in each state.


----------



## Callahooney1 (Aug 30, 2019)

Ok, so pricing it will be difficult.  Thanks


----------

